# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  usul majalah kois digital

## david_pupu

Dear om / tante admim. 

Mau usul majalah kois edisi juga tersedia dlm bentuk digital. Khususnya yg edisi lama. Agar bisa dibeli dlm bentuk DVD atau magazine apps

----------


## 7dm

> Dear om / tante admim. 
> 
> Mau usul majalah kois edisi juga tersedia dlm bentuk digital. Khususnya yg edisi lama. Agar bisa dibeli dlm bentuk DVD atau magazine apps


Setuju om david pupu...  :Thumb:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

om david, kayak nya bisa di pesan deh majalah2x yang lama.. coba check sama Ibu Admin.. 
Kalau versi digital kayak nya dulu pernah ada tapi kurang laku.. tapi coba ibu admin yang jawab..

----------


## Mossad

boleh ini majalah digital

----------


## owi

wah boleh kl ada yg lama, ky trubus dia dibundel per tahun

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> wah boleh kl ada yg lama, ky trubus dia dibundel per tahun


hehehe....aku kebtulan pas acara koi's kmrn pesan smua dan kbtlan ada lengkap. moga2 bisa pada dapet lengkap. asik and sangat bagus untuk di koleksi. ngga ada 2 nya di dunia. mantaps abis pokoknya, rugi besar klu ngga punya majalah koi's secara lengkap. xixixixiixixix..betul kan ya bu Admin?

----------


## owi

> hehehe....aku kebtulan pas acara koi's kmrn pesan smua dan kbtlan ada lengkap. moga2 bisa pada dapet lengkap. asik and sangat bagus untuk di koleksi. ngga ada 2 nya di dunia. mantaps abis pokoknya, rugi besar klu ngga punya majalah koi's secara lengkap. xixixixiixixix..betul kan ya bu Admin?


piro om royal? bisikin donk untuk koleksi lengkapnya? maturnuwun

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

harga normal kok um Owi. saya minta dari edisi 1 sampai edisi 32 klau ngga salah. xixixixi.....tp kayanya kmrn ada beberapa edisi yg udah abis, krn saya dapet pun dalam kondisi un package. so klu mau yg lengkap kayanya sulit. tp coba aja mnta tlng ma bu Admin yg baik hati. heheheh

----------


## david_pupu

Wow pulang bawa majalah 32 edisi berat dong om hehehehehehe. 

Tante admin. Bisa dibantu request saya

----------


## Koismagazine

Selamat siang,


Waktu itu KOI's Mag sudah ada Om versi digitalnya  bekerjasama dengan Samsung Galaxy Tab melalui e-reading, tapi ternyata ada kendala di masalah laporannya, untuk usul dalam bentuk DVD akan segera aku sampaikan ke pihak manajemen. 

Dan untuk majalah yang edisi lalu itu memang terbatas stock nya Om,, jadi kalau mau pesan bisa contac aku dulu, supaya bisa aku cek apakah masih tersedia?
dan untuk bundel pun dahulu kita sudah pernah ada sampai di edisi No.18, dan sekarang baru akan dicoba kembali untuk dibuat.
Terima kasih.

----------


## david_pupu

Wihh. Ditunggu kabarnya tante admin. 

Kalau ada 1 budle atau versi digitalnya info ya

----------


## Admin Forum

> Wihh. Ditunggu kabarnya tante admin. 
> 
> Kalau ada 1 budle atau versi digitalnya info ya



Kalau versi bundel mungkin belum ada dalam waktu dekat ini Om, Om david mau dari edisi no.1-33?

----------


## david_pupu

> Kalau versi bundel mungkin belum ada dalam waktu dekat ini Om, Om david mau dari edisi no.1-33?



iya saya mau

----------


## Mossad

salut sm mois usa ada verdi digitalnya

----------


## aditya10

Nah, sekarang kan banyak tuh, platform yang memfasilitasi pembelian majalah digital. Bisa dijadikan acuan untuk mengarah kesana.  ::

----------


## LDJ

Mudah2an bisa terealisasi ya om..terimakasih masukannya

----------


## vega85

Aha.... versi digital? 

Buat macam e-book ya? 

Hmmm... semestinya bisa si om..

----------


## ipaul888

dulu sempet ada om

----------


## vega85

papper les gituya om.. sayangi hutan sayangi koi.. 

macem kaya epaper.kom*s.com bagus tu om, system berlangganannya, (usul) 

jadi punya library majalah koi-s ya.. 

semoga bisa dibuat seperti itu,, 

Amien

----------


## ipaul888

dulu pernah dibuat om, cuman subcribernya tidak banyak setau saya

----------


## grinkz01

bantu up lagi...dah lama berhenti langganan majalah KOI karena gak ada tempat utk simpan majalah versi cetak nya lagi..... Semoga versi digital nya bisa terwujud.....pay per download gitu

----------


## theesun

បន្ទាប់ពីការហាត់សមសម្លៀកបំពាក់ចំនួនប្រាំមួយ Erik ten Hag ឥឡូវនេះនៅសល់តែប៉ុន្មានថ្ងៃទៀតប៉ុណ្ណោះពីការចូលរួមក្  នុងកម្មវិធីដំបូងរបស់គាត់ក្នុងនាមជាអ្នកចាត់ការ Manchester United ។បុរសសញ្ជាតិហូឡង់បានបញ្ចប់ការដឹកនាំដំបូងរបស់គ  ាត់នៅ Old Trafford ជាមួយនឹងការតែតបាល់បញ្ចូលទីពីរដងរបស់អេស្ប៉ាញកាលពីចុ  ងសប្តាហ៍ដោយឃើញពាក់កណ្តាលនៃក្រុមរបស់គាត់ចាញ់ក្  រុម Atletico Madrid 1-0 កាលពីថ្ងៃសៅរ៍ក្នុងទីក្រុង Oslo និងពាក់កណ្តាលផ្សេងទៀតលេងស្មើ 1-1 ។ ជាមួយ Rayo Vallecano ក្នុង M16 កាលពីថ្ងៃអាទិត្យ។ បន្ទាប់ពីការយកឈ្នះលើក្រុម Liverpool, Melbourne Victory និង Crystal Palace ក្នុងការប្រកួតមិត្តភាពបើកឆាកចំនួន 3 របស់ពួកគេ វាមិនអាចបដិសេធបានទេថាវាជាការបញ្ចប់ដ៏លំបាកបន្តិចសម្  រាប់ការត្រៀមខ្លួនមុនបើករដូវកាលរបស់ក្លឹប។
ទោះយ៉ាងណាក៏ដោយ លទ្ធផលនៅមុនរដូវកាលរាប់មិនអស់។ វាគឺចាប់ពីការប្រកួតបើកឆាក Premier League នៅថ្ងៃអាទិត្យទល់នឹង Brighton & Hove Albion តទៅ ដែលតារាងពិន្ទុចុងក្រោយនឹងចាប់ផ្តើមបង្កើតអាជីព  របស់ Ten Hag ។ ការបើករដូវកាលទល់នឹងក្រុម Seagulls នឹងប្រារព្ធជាផ្លូវការនូវការចាប់ផ្តើមនៃថ្ងៃរះថ  ្មីនៅ Old Trafford ហើយ Ten Hag នឹងប្តេជ្ញាចិត្តដើម្បីឈានទៅរកការចាប់ផ្តើមដ៏ជោគជ័យម  ួយ ដោយដើរតាមគន្លងរបស់ចៅហ្វាយនាយថ្មីៗមួយចំនួនដែលបានកាន  ់កាប់អ្នកគ្រប់គ្រងដ៏ក្តៅគគុក។ កៅអី M16 រួមមាន Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, Jose Mourinho និង David Moyes ។ភ្នាល់បាល់បក

----------


## LDJ

> bantu up lagi...dah lama berhenti langganan majalah KOI karena gak ada tempat utk simpan majalah versi cetak nya lagi..... Semoga versi digital nya bisa terwujud.....pay per download gitu


Semoga terealisasi dalam beberapa minggu ke depan om, engine nya sudah siap

----------

